# OMG! A matted mess!



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

No fur butt should be like this! :angry: Poor baby...:wub:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Las Vegas, NV | BRANDY

[/COLOR] 


[/COLOR] Then there's this irresistible little face. :wub:Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Las Vegas, NV | Princess


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:exploding:Oh my goodness!!!!! How awful. Poor baby.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, the little darlings. Marsha, they are so close to you, can you be their mommy?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

And some people don't understand why it is that I love animals much, MUCH, MUCH more than I do humans . . . .

Look at what a HUMAN did to this poor baby. Those type of people should be hung by the ears. 





Starsmom said:


> No fur butt should be like this! :angry: Poor baby...:wub:
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Las Vegas, NV | BRANDY
> 
> ...


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> And some people don't understand why it is that I love animals much, MUCH, MUCH more than I do humans . . . .
> 
> Look at what a HUMAN did to this poor baby. Those type of people should be hung by the ears.


 
I Agree! And we call dogs the "animals". Why don't they have any after pictures of Brandy posted? I want to cry looking at how much pain she is in!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

:smcry: Oh my goodness..that is truly heartbreaking. Hanging by the ears is too good for people that do this. I pray she finds a loving home that will treat her the way a princess should be treated. Poor little angel.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg!! that is just heartbreaking!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Seeing photos like this make me so angry. :angry: I hope Petfinder posts some "after" pics of Brandy. We've all seen the amazing transformations these fluffs go through with grooming, care, and love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: It just breaks my heart to see what some people can do (or not do) to their pets. I'm praying that Brandy is rescued out of there and given the TLC she needs. She must be so traumatized. Marsha - did you get in touch with any rescues about her? Princess is a beauty. And chance you could be her mom, Marsha???


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I can call Edie - she has someone here that can get them, but a couple of months ago she wasn't available, and due to circumstances I cannot pull them or foster them. I would if I could, but it's just impossible at this time. When I am able to have fluffs, believe me ladies, EVERYONE will know about it! I've been fluffless far too long.

Edie has been phoned.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The shelter that has Brandy has very reasonable adoption fees. 

Maybe if the word is spread about her, it will help her get adopted.



> Adoption fees at the main shelter on Mojave Road are as follows: small breed dogs and puppies are $155, all other dogs are $105, kittens and cats are $80. This adoption fee includes ALL of the animal's vaccionations, spay/neuter, free wellness check visit, a free micro-chip and a 5# bag of Science Diet food.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I still dont have a foster home in that area. Working on it, but the lady doing the home check had surgery and slow recovery. I hope these dogs get help fast. Just soooo many needing so much and so few to help.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, that poor little baby:smcry:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about Brandy's personality? (Or whether she's been groomed yet?) 

My brother lives in Las Vegas but is not, not, not, interested in getting a dog for himself. I've always wondered if I could twist his arm to get out one in extreme danger as a big favor to me, so I could see if it could be transported somewhere else. But I don't know anyone who has any space anywhere anyway. Or even a vet in that area.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

mss said:


> Does anybody know anything about Brandy's personality? (Or whether she's been groomed yet?)
> 
> My brother lives in Las Vegas but is not, not, not, interested in getting a dog for himself. I've always wondered if I could twist his arm to get out one in extreme danger as a big favor to me, so I could see if it could be transported somewhere else. But I don't know anyone who has any space anywhere anyway. Or even a vet in that area.


Interested? ) Brandy is at the adoption side of Lied Animal Shelter - Animal Control probably brought her in as a stray/lost. Lied has had a history of euthanizing very soon, but I have been told they are now working with the SPCA/Dewey Animal Shelter on the other side of Vegas. After she is cleaned up she will most likely be put in one of the Petsmart adoptions on a weekend and/or be taken in by a rescue. 

There is no shortage of vets here, but I only know of one I would take a fluff to b/c he has one.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Omg .


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I didn't know "The Animal Foundation" shelter was the same as the Lied Animal Shelter. Did a nonprofit take over for a publicly-run shelter? 

I have my hands full with my current dogs, own and foster, but I hate the idea of a dog being left in that condition until PTS for lack of space.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

All right! Look at her now--a close haircut and a colorful fleece coat--what an improvement! She doesn't have the "poor neglected dog" look any more. :wub: Here's hoping that her new look helps her get adopted.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

OH dear God that is cruel!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

?? I guess you didn't see her "before" picture to compare this to.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! Whatever happened to the before pic? Eventhough she is "bald" she looks happy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

On petfinder, the new one was substituted (with the same URL) so that's why we only see the new one now.  And yes, she looks happy--doesn't that look like a play bow?


----------

